# Arranging a rescue playmate for my 2 year old cavachon, puppy or 2 year old bichon



## Fflur (Sep 15, 2017)

My dog likes to play with other dogs her size, trouble is we don't meet any often so she plays with our cat who soon has enough. The bichon we are thinking of is perfect for us, she is fostered, and although an exbreeding dog is picking things up quickly . She is gentle and fine with cats. My only thoughts are will she play with my dog, or will she never learn now, at the grand age of 2? Some dogs i have had in the past never played although they were lovely members of the family. Just thinking would we be better off rescuing a puppy?


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

I don’t think anyone here can foretell whether a dog may play with your dog. If the dogs get on OK, that’s a start and hopefully they will play (it seems likely, but you never know), but it’s not the be all and end all, is it?
Rescue puppies are quite hard to come by and - again - you cannot guarantee that the puppy will eventually play with the older dog. Moreover, your adult dog may not enjoy having a young puppy running around the place, pestering her!


----------



## Fflur (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I liked what you said, I was just over thinking whilst waiting.
We were accepted and visited Cassie at the foster home abd she is lovely. Very quiet but friendly. No bother at all. My dog Mali was ok , a little quiet with several strange dogs in the room. However now we are home Mali refuses to look at Cassie and won't stay in the same room. She hides away if we are all together.she is ok on walks because she is in front and she is eating ok but she was such a happy playful dog and now she is not, we have all bonded with Cassie but she needs a companion. Otherwise there's nothing bad ie no growling , dominance , destructive behaviour eta. So I hope things will improve.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

It’s it clear how long you’ve had Cassie, but I’m guessing it’s not been long. Give it time. In the meantime, make sure you give Mali plenty of attention as well. And if Cassie is a pain to her (pestering, etc - which is pretty much inevitable) you need to be ready to step in to separate the dogs and to allow the older dog some space from the pup. It’s a big change for Mali - she has no relationship with Cassie, remember, and whereas we find puppies adorable, older dogs do not.


----------



## Fflur (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks, we had Cassie yesterday, she's 2, an exbreeding dog. She doesn't pester Mali she's very quiet. I am glad we didn't have a puppy, Cassie is so gentle but friendly. Mali is much better now.They both came out the garden with me and relaxed and pottered about, sometimes apart but close as well . Cassie wants to be friends to Mali but she is respectful as well. Mali is wagging her tail again and has stopped avoiding Cassie, in fact she is almost her old self. Thank you.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Oh, I see. It all sounds a bit better. See how they get on, but don't necessarily assume that a wagging tail is a good thing! There's much more to it than that. Lots on the web, of course, but try this for starters, if you're interested:

https://www.livescience.com/45196-why-do-dogs-wag-their-tails.html


----------



## Fflur (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks it is much better and we all had a nice walk this afternoon.


----------

